# Steam problem: Could not load module bin/vgui2.dll - Steam Support can't help!



## Tok2716 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've just started a new job and with it I get a nice shiny new computer. Since my netbook has the computing power of a calculator I haven't been able to play my favorite Steam games for a couple of months. Now I have a job, I wanna start playing these games!

I installed Steam after a fresh reformat and installation of Windows XP Professional SP2. Once installed and self-updated, I get the following popup



> Fatal Error: Could not load module bin/vgui2.dll


The first thing I did was check Steam support, where they have the following two solutions (https://support.steampowered.com/kb_...72-LWMF-6128):



> *Multiple installations of Steam*
> 1. Browse to the Steam installation folder (C:\Program Files\Steam by default) for the Steam installation you would like to move.
> 2. Move the steamapps folder from the Steam installation folder to your desktop.
> 3. Review the Uninstalling Steam topic for instructions to uninstall Steam (this must be done to remove your old Steam installation settings from the Windows Registry).
> ...





> *Rename ClientRegistry.blob*
> 1. Go to C:\Program Files\Steam (or the Steam directory that was specified during installation).
> 2. Locate ClientRegistry.blob and rename this file to ClientRegistryOld.blob.
> 3. Restart Steam to allow the file to be recreated.
> 4. Test the issue once more.


After performing both these solutions, I contacted Tech Support. They suggested I do a slightly more thorough version of option 1:



> (Stuff that isn't relevant)
> 7. Delete HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Valve and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Valve (or HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Valve on 64-bit Windows)
> 8. Download and install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility from the following link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301
> 9. Run Windows Install Clean Up from the Start menu.
> ...


This didn't work, and I was asked to submit an MSINFO32 report. I submitted this and they replied saying:



> Unfortunately, there may be larger Windows issues that will need to be resolved before Steam will function correctly.
> 
> Some users with similar issues have had success by re-installing Windows and re-testing the issue.
> 
> ...


Now I've tried reformatting and it didn't work. I don't know how there could possibly be a problem after reinstalling Windows but there still is! I looked at Microsoft's support page and they have nothing on this. I can ask for support individually but they charge you! It's a crazy world where someone charges you to fix their product.

Does anyone have any ideas? This goes way beyond my limited knowledge of computers! I'm thinking it could be hardware related.

I miss Team Fortress 2 so much!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Tok2716.

Have you verified that the vgui2.dll file is in the requested location?
Could you please post you full system specs for us.

Also, have you tried updating Windows to Service Pack 3? I found a similar issue on another forum that was solved by installing Service Pack 3.


----------

